# car starts but stalls in warm/humid weather



## jtahlgrim (May 28, 2010)

Hey guys, got another scenario for you. (current car is a 1999 1.6L Sentra GXE, 146k miles, averaging 39 mpg)

I've been having an intermittent issue during warm/humid weather where I'll drive to one destination, turn the car off, turn it back on, but it will stall so that the only way I can really keep the engine on is to mildly rev the engine and quickly ease into first gear. It goes away when I start driving non-stop, but it happened yesterday (with the awesome 70 degree weather we got), but I'm pretty sure it will continue to happen later this summer as it has for the past two or three that I can remember.

This used to happen to a 1996 Sentra 1.6L (automatic transmission) that I also owned; same symptoms. Could it be a moisture build-up? I'd rather run it by you guys before I start spending money on parts I don't have to.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Clean out the IACV and it's ports, scrub out the throttle body a bit, check/adjust the TPS, check/adjust the timing, check/adjust the minimum idle rpm. No sense in spending $$$ on parts until you got the basics done.

How long does the car sit after shutting it off and you turn it back on and the problem shows up?


----------



## jtahlgrim (May 28, 2010)

Yesterday I think it sat for 30 minutes, but didn't have any problem a couple hours later when I started it up; no this morning either.

I've also read to clean the MAF sensor with CRC electric cleaner. Not sure if that's relevant or not, but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Nope, couldn't hurt at all...just take it easy on the wire, very very easy, nice gentle touch, don't have to scrub the damn thing, just lightly wipe it off.
And clean up the rest of the stuff. Don't go chasing stuff and wasting your time. One thing at a time and see what happens.
So, when the engine is warm is starts hard or when the engine is cold? (your answer was a bit ambiguous)


----------



## jtahlgrim (May 28, 2010)

Ok thanks; I'll probably tackle it next weekend since I have to rotate tires and change the oil.

The engine is warm when this happens and I've only found this to happen during the summer.


----------

